# Bloody Discharge



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

"Baby Girl" (poor thing never got a real name) is 14 months old. She is probably bred. If so, due for the end of May most likely. She had a couple "heats" after that, but would not let the buck breed her at all, at least not any time I was around. So we figured they weren't real heats. 

Yesterday I noticed she had some discharge, quite a bit, her tail was quite wet. She went in with the buck, and as before, wouldn't let him breed her (I didn't want him to anyway at this point, getting a better buck in about a month, can just breed early next breeding season). Today I noticed she has bloody discharge! I got a picture of it with the cell phone. I emailed it to the computer so I could post it, but the stupid thing hasn't showed up yet. I will add it when it does.

Oh, she acts fine, ate well etc. I didn't see anything in her pen.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

She might have taken a hit and is aborting...had 1 do this this year...took her a few days to do it...hope this isnt what is wrong with yours.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope not, I guess if she does, the bright side is I can breed her to this better buck sooner. 

I will keep an eye on her.

If she does abort at this stage in pregnancy, will there be much to find?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, I think Jodi has been the culprit. I noticed the last couple of days them too sparring a bit, and today when we went for a walk, we take the goats in the woods once per day for exercise and forage, , they were really going at it. Baby girl was egging it on too. They're seperated, though probably too late. I'll watch and see what develops. She hasn't had any more discharge since this morning.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I would keep a eye on her and watch her temp too it took mine 2 weeks to finally abort hers after finding her with all the fluid and blood on her..her temp would change alot too. Sorry if she lost it.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

She's definately acting different tonight. Quiet and needy. She was calling to her mom some and tried to follow me out of the pen, looking for some comfort. So I put her mom in there with her. I have a feeling she's going to abort tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH sorry this is happening for you had one earlier this year that got bashed around and acted the same way aborted the following morning.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Still nothing this morning, she is acting fine. Sucked her mom dry. :nooo Just keeping an eye out.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, still nothing. No more blood.


----------



## rrziga (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a doe that did this not to long ago and it was a UTI, She is fine now. Hope that yours is not a miscarriage. Gave my doe vitamin C and made sure she had plenty of fresh water, cleared up in a few days. My post was also bloody discharge under goat info. Hope this helps. Robin


----------



## rrziga (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry I was mistaken I called my post bladder infection under dairy goat info section. :blush


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Was it a thick red blood, same as after kidding? It even looks a little brown sometimes.


----------



## rrziga (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes it was dark red almost brown in color, and she began squating to pee, like she was pushing. She is fine now, it cleared up in a couple of days.


----------

